# cheapest twin turbo seller



## 350z_2004 (Apr 25, 2004)

I found that www.city-speed.com has the cheapest price for the twin turbo (intercooler kit) for 350z nissan. $5799. please tell me if you find someone sells it cheaper .


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I like how you did your ad but do you know the vendor guidelines?


----------

